# Help-White Foam Vomit/Spit Up



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What is that indicative of if anything?

Ava did it once on Sunday, once on Monday but was still eating like a horse. 

Asked for breakfast this morning, but when I gave her the bowl, refused it. I thought it was the salmon oil, gave her a new dish with no oil, refused it. 

Offered her a treat (normally lose my fingers) and she spit it out. 

Offered her the emergency Arby's and she refused it. That is what I use to gauge a dog's interest in food since they all will kill me for a bite of Arby's. 

She has never NOT eaten-even after she impaled her foot on a crate panel. 

She is sleeping right now. I have a call into the vet office. Now just waiting...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmmm....we haven't had that before. So I'm not sure. Just sending good wishes and hope it's nothing. (We had yellow bile vomit for the first time in a few months today -- is it the moon?!!!)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like bile. Rafi was doing this every morning at about 6 am because his stomach was empty. Chama also used to do it in the morning and then her tummy would hurt from acid build-up and she would refuse to eat no matter what I put in front of her. Is her tummy making any noise?

Wait--I'm rereading now. she didn't throw up this morning, just Sunday? Is her stomach making noise?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ava wants to be like Gracie, Camper, Rafi...etc!

Sunday and Monday not today. 

No eating today. 

Stomach-heard one gurgle. Temp was 101.9. 

Wouldn't drink regular water or eat grass but did drink the broth water. 

She also just ate a few tiny treats that I buy in bulk from Wellness-they are fingernail size. But refused her breakfast meal...and Arby's. 

Then I am thinking maybe it's her food-maybe she's getting some kind of bad reaction to it that the others are not. 

I am afraid to try to give her one of Kramer's other dried foods-or should I? I don't want her to eat something because it's new and hurt herself, yet if she wants to eat???? 

I have never seen her refuse her meal. I am concerned she may have eaten something like paper and is blocked or atypically bloated. Of course I am-and it just could be upset stomach, nausea or something very simple.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't prove it, but I've always found that white foam vomit (different from yellow bile vomit) can be a sign of a very serious health issue. Thankfully your girl's only done it twice on two separate days, but given she's also not eating, IMHO she should go to the doctor. 

Normally I associate white foam vomit with anything from some type of a partial digestive tract blockage that can be due to anything including a build up of gas ballooning a portion of the intestines to full blown stomach torsion. 

I've taken dogs to the vet or ER based on the only symptom being vomiting white foam. Using this criteria, JR survived both messenteric torsion and 14 months later stomach bloat w/torsion - Kelly survived stomach bloat w/torsion - and Bruiser almost died when he was a young puppy from viral enteritis (sp) that ballooned a portion of his instestines (and I think beginning quick treatment, including emergency surgery, was the only thing that saved his life). Echo vomited the white foam with his bloat w/torsion, but he also had all the classic bloat symptoms and would have been rushed to the vet despite vomiting white foam. I've been wrong twice, both times with Niki who had some type of obstruction that cleared up by itself.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Obviously I am extremely jaded (from having lots of pukey dogs) because white foam isn't particularly alarming to me but I'm sure Gayle is right. What is bothering me is that she's not interested in anything, even Arby's. *If she isn't feeling well then I wouldn't feed her just to feed her because that could upset her digestive tract*. If she misses a few meals she'll be fine. It's good that she's drinking broth. 

What about giving her some gas-x?

And yes to the food. I have had dogs that were fine and then bam, they weren't. It seems like sometimes the food builds up in their system and then there's a toxic reaction.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'm just waiting for them to call back. 

I also got an e-mail from a Mal(amute) person who had experiences with two dogs like Gayle. So yeah-I go back and forth from panic level red to tan or taupe or whatever the low ones are. 

I can give her Gas-X. Of course I am having huge problems not trying to get her to eat-it must be the Italian in me. Anna's laying down right next to her even though it's not one of her usual spots.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, I know. I do that with Chama and believe you me, missing a few meals would be good for her! 

It's always alarming when the food snarfers refuse food. 

Wouldn't you just feel better if you loaded her up and took her into the vet? Now I'm worrying!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to sneak her back into the kitchen and do a sampling of dry foods - like one or two pieces - to see if its the food they are eating. 

Then if the vet office doesn't call (this is an hour-very unusual-but I had to wait to just get through to a receptionist which is unusual) I am going to call and just take her in. 

She did rush the fence to bark at something I couldn't see when I had her out-so that was good I guess.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Okay-I did the gas-x. Gave up on working for the day-she's going in at 4 and I will work tonight. Until then I will stare at her. 

She has had some water on her own, she wanted to play (she's leashed to me now outside) with Anna and Mario, BUT she didn't want to harass Nina like usual. She did eat a tiny bit of dry food-but just has that "look" about her. 

I am going to ask for an x-ray I think-just so I can be sure and not worry all night. Ava has been known to eat paper, etc. so I don't feel quite so weird asking.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hope Ava's appointment goes well and you can figure out what's going on with her. Keep us posted. It's no fun when the 'kids' are sick.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks! 

Vomit isn't that common here-those full body heaves that toss up a meal-yeah, they happen every once in a while. But thankfully, what happens in the gut stays in the gut. So this little white foam two times on two days and then lack of appetite is unusual.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ok, Jean-- Ava has GOT to be just fine! She is too cute to be seriously sick.







I am glad you are bringing her in. Your vet knows her, her history, and will have seen this before I am sure. He will re-take her temp, do the x-ray.. if there is a blockage, it will be obvious. It may also be something vague that goes away and never returns-- which is what I am hoping for Ava!

By the way, a friend's dog was doing this same thing.. same behavior, too-- and the vet REALLY did a thorough exam. Guess what? Spider bite to the very back of the tongue! Inflamed, red, horrible-looking-- responded very quickly to meds.

Whatever it is, please let us know how Ava is! HUGS to you and Miss Ava,
Patti and Da Grimm


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Jean, the white foam is what was happening with Cooper when we had that recent bloat scare. He foamed two days as well. I didn't think anything of it the first day but then it happened a few times the second day. While we'll never know if he was starting to bloat, his stomach was full of gas and his spleen was enlarged. I think the Gas-X was a good precaution. Cooper didn't want to eat either. The vet was looking for an obstruction also. Let us know how she does at the vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you both. 

I am going to have a look for bee stings-they've been snapping at some bees so you never know. 

That's right-he did do that. It's almost like a bloat lite. Was he pretty tired acting? She's not whining, pacing, or anything like that, just laying down quietly. 

I am impatiently waiting! I will update later tonight!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't remember how Cooper was earlier in the day, but then he started panting and looked distressed. The vet said he was gulping in air which was adding to the gas.

It was interesting reading Gayle's post, I agree about the white foam being so different than vomit. Have certainly seen my share of vomit around here and this was nothing like it. It was literally like he was foaming at the mouth. I'm not saying that's what's going on with Ava, just wanted to add it for FYI pruposes for everyone else.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes-she hasn't done that today, which is the weird thing, but it was like you would think of "mad dog" kind of foam. But when she had the spit up, she was fine, active, and eating. 

Now she looks great. I am going to look like the crazy lady again. Oh well-I think going with our gut is the best thing to do and the worst thing that can happen is feeling a little silly if nothing is wrong. I can live with that. 

Thanks-good information-that poop post with all the types of poop-I was wishing there was a serious vomit one.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> Thanks-good information-that poop post with all the types of poop-I was wishing there was a serious vomit one.


I could probably tell more about vomit than anyone could ever want to know. LOL!

I may be avoiding the health section for awhile. There seems to be a pattern going on here.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I agree. I'd rather look like the crazy lady than have something bad happen. I did that with Ris once because she was acting anxious in class and I was worried about her. We did X-rays and an enema at an emergency clinic and found out nothing was wrong with her (other than being a little constipated). Nothing beats peace of mind.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Now she looks great. I am going to look like the crazy lady again. Oh well-I think going with our gut is the best thing to do and the worst thing that can happen is feeling a little silly if nothing is wrong. I can live with that.


That happens to me almost everytime....he is miserable, lethargic throwing up, refusing meals...and desperate..I rush to the vet...and when we get there he is so excited to see everyone.....they think I'm crazy...

Glad to here Ava si doing better. Hugs from Safir and I


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I asked at work and our lead tech said that it could be allergies (her westie does it on occasion due to her allergies) or it could be an upset stomach. Looking forward to hearing your update, Jean, but remembering the time difference, it's only 4:30 for you, right?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you all again. So very helpful and much appreciated. It does seem to be a lot of sickness going on. Maybe all the bacteria are coming to life? April showers bring microbacteria? I don't know. Ava wants the attention of all the hunky pukers like Safir!

They were really busy there today. We were there for two hours, left after their closing time and there were still 3 dogs at least in the waiting room. She had that little bit of acting better and then went back to being quiet and tired. She curled up in a ball and just slept. She's normally so lively and full of it. Think Liza Minelli off the wagon-that's her. Today-just blah. 

A slight fever, nothing remarkable in the physical exam-nothing in the mouth. Bloodwork was good, although showed SLIGHT dehydration, which made sense to me since she hasn't been drinking a lot (she did when we got home though-very happy about that). X-rays, he was concerned about the esophagus because of the way she just spewed up the foam and didn't hork first. Both shots-the upper and lower (or whatever) looked okay. He said that some things that dogs eat won't show up in a regular x-ray. 

She has a lot of poop waiting to come out. Ava has (poop people-you might want to skip this) the nicest poops-they bounce out and are these perfect little rolls or balls. I told him if it were socially acceptable I'd take pictures and show them to people. She did have some major gas relief while in the x-ray room he said.







Atta girl!

He mentioned keeping her there, but, I must have reacted without even realizing because then he said maybe not. So she's home, I am watching her and I am not to try to force food on her, and to feed her small amounts only. I am letting her sleep now-I just ate one of her favorite meals to beg for and she didn't even get up. I am going to see if she'll eat a little Merrick canned in a bit. He didn't want to use any meds yet-and I am going to resist cramming everything that I can think of to make her poop down her throat...but maybe either a little salmon or coconut oil would be okay?

Basically he said to treat her like a sick kid who gets to stay home from school and do what they want or don't want, eat what they want or don't want. She did perk up when it was time to go home, so that was good!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, coconut oil! That will fix EVERYTHING!









Try warming up some broth for her, not hot, just warm. Mix the broth with equal parts water. I would be most concerned with getting liquids into her. If you are feeling paranoid about her not eating then you can always mix some of the wet food into the broth. Sometimes I serve a thick broth with pureed food in it (homemade food).


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Ava wants the attention of all the hunky pukers like Safir!
> .............................................................................
> She has a lot of poop waiting to come out. Ava has (poop people-you might want to skip this) the nicest poops-they bounce out and are these perfect little rolls or balls. I told him if it were socially acceptable I'd take pictures and show them to people. She did have some major gas relief while in the x-ray room he said.
> ...
























...
When I get those ( from Safir of course) it's the happiest day of my life...there is no better present.
Glad she's a little better, hope you'll get to the bottom of it.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Could I ask where would I buy coconut oil, Whole Foods Stores? Is there a certain kind I should look for? Extra Virgin...organic...?

It sounds like a everyone should have it handy...just in case.
Ruth, do you supplement your dogs with it all the time, or just for emergencies?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ava--hope you don't mind us sharing your thread.

Here's the recent thread on conconut oil. If you can wade through our silliness you will see the benefit listed as well as instructions on dosage, uses, etc. 

Right now both of my dogs are on it. I am hoping it will help Rafi with his stomach problems (hey, he puked before dinner just because he wanted to emphathize with Safir and Ava!) and Chama with her arthritis. 

I buy it at the health food store. The best deal I've found is the Nutiva in the bigger jars. This is a good price: http://www.vitacost.com/Nutiva-Organic-Extra-Virgin-Coconut-Oil


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ava says plug the coconut oil! It's good stuff! I don't think you included the link?

She just had some with a tiny bit of Cowboy Cookout in it with water and broth and then I saw the broth had onion juice in it - so I gave her more water with some of the gravy from the CC and she lapped that up. 

At about 8:45 she perked up and was like HEY! I haven't eaten! All of a sudden-phew. Now we wait for poop! Where is the dancing poop! 

These dogs are obviously communicating to each other somehow-there is a lot of vomiting going on! 

I forgot-if she does more of that frothy white stuff, she'll have to have a barium x-ray is it? So hoping that doesn't happen again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, duh, the thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=668015&page=1#Post668015

Glad to hear that Ava felt hungry. Canned broth always has onions in it so that's why I suggested cutting it with water. I usually make my own and then save teh stuff (chicken, veggies and rice) for when they're feeling better. Pitcairn has a great section on this. 

Cleo pukes at least 4 times a week but she's a cat ands cats specialize in puking. Before I switched her to raw she would puke at least twice a day.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh yeah...I always give Safir home-made broth also. In fact he just had some







I'm so glad Ava got hungry and is demanding food







It's a great feeling isn't it?



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow(hey, he puked before dinner just because he wanted to emphathize with Safir and Ava!)


) we should make a club and call it The Puking GSDs









Thanks for the links!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MIHA
> 
> ) we should make a club and call it The Puking GSDs


Hey do I get to join?! I cleaned up 13 piles the night before last.







_and that is noooo exageration either! _


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MIHA
> ...


With your experience you could be president!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

All these clubs!! I get to join this one too since Gracie vomited yellow bile this morning -- no dancing banana for that one!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

13 Piles, el Presidente! Wow...

No puke banana?









Hey, no poop yet for Ava. She went out, peed and ran right back in. She's hungry though-but I don't want to feed her and have more poop get stuck. I am REALLY hoping she poops before tomorrow. I am scheduled to be out on Thursday from 8:30-4:30 and that's not good. If I need to, I'll drop her off at the vet in the am to stay for the day.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We have poop! She had no idea why I kept calling her to me and telling her how good she was! A good 6 inches or so of it total-so that had to clear out a good portion of what was seen on the x-ray.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yay, Ava! Sounds like she's feeling all better. That's a relief! Who's turn is it get sick now, Jean?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh!

SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!










Nina is having her skin thing-so I think that's enough. 

Ava is resting now-all that excitement-she's doing so much better. She looks much more like herself now. I can't wait until she's obnoxious again (HA!).

I told him yesterday that I jinxed myself by buying the replacement emergency Arby's (they ate the others w/heartworm meds) and by thinking to myself that the young ones were doing well.









Then I cracked up about the emergency Arby's-I had said it was in one of those red boxes with the "In case of emergency break glass" and the hammer. And that when I had a dog who wouldn't eat, I'd break the glass and sirens would go off, and my mother added to it by saying a special phone would ring at the vet office...

But it is a good way to guage their hunger, because I am pretty sure there is some kind of doggy crack in Arby's.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Too funny about the Arby's! My dogs think everything that comes out of the fridge is a special treat. I am a mean health food mom and don't give junk food!
Actually Rafi's tummy is so sensitive to fat that we get a visit from the dancing puke banana if I'm not super careful. 

Are you giving Ava coconut oil now? I'm sure that will keep her healthy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes on the coconut oil-her poop was all shiny! 

I do believe it helped Nina stay pyoderma free as long as she did. There's only so much it can do though!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hooray for poop!! Glad to hear she seems to be feeling better.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sparkling poop?!! GO, Ava!!... literally!!









I am soooo relieved things are moving along for her. I bet she feels so much better ow. After a lil rest-up, she will be back to adding her very own brand of surreal chaos to the pack!







GO, AVA-GRRRL!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Bruno wants a turn*

So Ava SEEMS better, but may have done the white foam stuff again (ETA-Bella was licking it-piggy-so I couldn't see exactly what there was-I cannot leave the room for a [censored] minute). I may just do the barium x-rays at some point to check out her system. Any thoughts? I am going to ask the vet today because...

Bruno has diarrhea like he is being paid to go. Four times we got up last night and then he's been out a few times today. But also straining-and then rubbing his hiney, so at the very least he'll get his anal glands cleaned out. 

Normally I'd just wait, but he also tossed cookies the other day and I have been fasting and feeding him on and off and that's just not good.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*

Poor Bruno, it's like National Geographic's poop week here









Jamie,You, and me and you know I am missing others.....

We should start a support group...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*

What the heck is going on down there, Jean? This is so weird. Anyone have a temp or runny nose or anything? It seems like they're passing something around and around...or there's a food issue. 

Hope you're stocked up on chicken breasts, sweet potatoes, pumpkin and rice! 

Here is my best diarrhea treatment: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_de...&click=124&mf=2

It has NEVER failed to work for any of my dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*



> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsPoor Bruno, it's like National Geographic's poop week here












My theory-all this nice freshly grown bacteria is sprouting everywhere with the nice weather and moist, warm conditions. 

I went back and looked and August also was not a good month as was this time last year. COINCIDENTALLY (or is it







) these are also my flareup times and I have been doing some research on abx and bacteria with my stuff. Huh! 

SO I conject,







that is the cause of this bug moving through. 

I have to say Kramer and Anna also got it and got it out in one day. (knock wood) So Bruno may have extra bacteria or he recycles it as a poop eater.







Again, all my Columbo deductions. I like to let it all come out. 

I am watching Nina closely-but she's on ABX so I may not need to worry. 

His appt. is at 3-he's still pretty jaunty and was very sad that he didn't get to eat this morning, so that's good. Not like Ava was with her thing...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*

Yikes. Everyone wants the spotlight in Jeanpackistan. I hope everyone is on the mend soon. We certainly seem to have quite a few sick puppers on the board lately!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*

Bruno realized his moment in the sun came without dog treats, so he was not a happy boy at the vet office today. In fact, he nipped a dog in the butt as he walked by out of spite. Okay, he was being a jerk. . . 

Fecal negative, exam good, anal glands full (now squeaky clean), and 5 days of flagyl for him. He just couldn't shake it (maybe the poop eating is a vicious cycle). He is STARVING though and I have to watch him carefully outside so he doesn't snack.









Thanks!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Bruno wants a turn*

I say we skip over May and head right into June. Even my students are a mess - I have 10 kids in my room....the triplets have been passing a fever between them since last week (they've been out), the one who was diagnosed with strep is out again with a fever, and 2 others are out with fever. What is going on. Yes, I drug myself back to work today -- that was a mistake. I am exhausted. Off to bed....I'll probably dream about poop


----------

